# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > خدمات شیرپوینت برای برنامه های آفیس (MOSS) >  مشکل در شرپوینت دیزاینر

## majid_mz

با سلام خدمت دوستان من پرتالی طراحی کردم ولی وقتی میخوام home pageاون رو در شرپوینت دیزاینر edit کنم خطا میگیره و ÷یغام میده  the server could not compelet  your request و در details پیغام میگه soap:ServerServer was unable to process request. ---> Value does not fall within the expected range.
مشکل کجاست؟لطفا کمک کنید ممنون

----------

